# Black Panthers THREATEN Georgia Voters With Images of GUNS ! WOW !!!



## nononono (Nov 5, 2018)

*WOW ! THE PARTY THAT WANTS GUNS CONFISCATED....*
*PROMOTES THIS !!!*

*




*

*VOTE OR DIE
Black Panthers campaigned for Democrat Stacey Abrams in Georgia this weekend. 
Because nothing says “Get Out the Vote” like a few big guns.



Now the Democrats have Three terrorists arms to Threaten 
the public :

The KKK

The Black Panthers

and 

ANTIFA


Pretty sick !

VOTE REPUBLICAN AND STOP THIS MADNESS !


*


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2018)

* VOTE REPUBLICAN AND STOP THIS MADNESS !*


----------

